# CRT projector based ht in New Brunswick



## cngbrick (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Gang,

Just thought I'd post about my setup to see if there are other NBer's interested in CRT projectors.

Current HT setup has the following:

- Marquee 8500 CRT projector with 1st generation Moome DVI card, HDFury 1, Gamma-X. Recently received a set of HD145 lenses waiting to be installed. Home-made solid state relay based power bar for turn on/off controlled by receiver.
- Wilson art based screen, approx 84 inch wide, 16:9 format. Variable masking in the works.
- Panasonic DMP-BD35 Bluray player.
- Denon 3808ci receiver with Dynamic Volume/EQ update.
- Focal Chorus 836V, SR 800V.
- QSC RMX2450, Behringer Feedback Destroyer for IB sub project in the works. Will use same SSR power bar setup to control amp from receiver.

That's all for now!

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Richard, Nice setup!

How do you find the picture from the projector, do you have the convergence done properly?


----------



## cngbrick (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Tony,

The Marquee has an amazing PQ. The only thing I've seen that's better are the high-end LC CRT projectors (mind you, I haven't seen any of the ultra high end digitals yet).

This is my second Marquee and I haven't done the full magnetic setup on it yet, but I touch up the convergence once in a while. Convergence is relatively easy with the built-in test patterns. I will do the full magnetic setup once I have the HD145 lenses installed. A colour calibration will follow shortly after as well.

If you're interested in CRT, there are a bunch of CRT guys in Alberta if you haven't seen one of these in action yet.

I picked up my two Marquees in Calgary a few years ago when I lived there. The first one was to see if I wanted to get into HT seriously. It had burnt tubes and still put up an image that was better than I had ever seen (the contrast ratio won me over). I picked up the second one shortly after. That one was a low hour machine that had been retubed and professionally calibrated.

I'm a hands on type of guy so I love the fact I can get into these and fix them up or tweak them if necessary.

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I still use a Sony 53" CRT RPTV in our livingroom that does 1080i and love the image quality so I understand how yours must look.


----------

